# Bye Bye TTRS Hello GTR ;-) now with pics



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

After having quite a few issues with my 2012 TTRS and toying with the idea of getting a 911 turbo i have gone completely the other way and traded my TTRS for a 2009Nissan GTR black edition which I will be picking up next week   I will post picks up later next week , I would just like to say thanks to all the guys on here and keep up the good work


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Seems to be the natural progression for many TT RS owners... Certainly if you have the modding bug and deep pockets, its the car to get!

I went out in one last weekend at 30-130. Bloody fast, sounds lovely. But its a big car, nasty and japanese inside and the seats werent comfy compared to Audi Recaros. I was thinking beforehand that GTR may be my next move, but afterwards realised it wasnt for me.

Porsche Turbo may be on the money, would love to test one. Or R8 V10 S-Tronic :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi tony yes the interior is not like the TTRS but I love all the gadgets  it is mega to drive but I will be going for the Lichfield stage 2 or 3 (600-620bhp) which it will take all day long hopefully lol ,I had the pleasure of test driving a 2008 911 turbo 997 and loved it but the GTR just done it for me in pure driving and the looks plus its alot easier to mod and cheaper too ;-)


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome. Love the GTR. Enjoy!


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic car - could be tempted next time but probably too hardcore!


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Fantastic car - could be tempted next time but probably too hardcore!


It's only as hardcore as your right foot ;-)


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

a mate of mine went from a 911 to a gtr . ha nothing but trouble with it . loved the launch control , was a seriously fast car . frightened the daylights out of me . had no end of trouble with gearbox thou . eventually got rid as he was told by middlehursts the gearbox was going to need changing vey soon.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice one! Don't forget to upload some pics when you get it 8)


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

GTR, love it. My dream car.

A shame it cost just over 200.000 GBP in Norway.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice one Kev, watch that licence!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Driven one on a track day and they are beastly! doubt I would be getting one any time soon as in order for me to buy a car it has to steal my heart for looks too and I simply don't like the look of them. In sure you will have plenty fun in it, enjoy!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

997 turbo is just as easy to tune as a GTR!!!! Both great cars


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys ;-) will be booking it in at litchfields for the stage 3 the day after I pick it up so fingers crossed I will still have my licence afterwards lol


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Thought I would update this for anyone is interested lol 
Picked up a DMG 2009 Nissan gtr black edition , popped in to litchfields on the way back home and got a stage 1 tune which made the journey home even more enjoyable  
After a few months I got the power bug and decided to book it in for their stage 4.25 which is induction pipes with intakes, 1100 injectors , down pipes , full 102mm exhaust system and a remap pushing out 630-640bhp and capped at 620ft/lbs (so not to bend anything) i also had the bell housing uprated as its a common fault with the earlier Nissans and also had a full set off MPSS fitted as I found the run flats a rough ride and got tired of the tram lining 
I then had it delivered to the great guys at pwpro to have a full matt black carbon wrap with some bits in wet carbon, window tints, wheels powder coated matt black and finished off with swisswax

I got the car back and I was like a kid on Christmas Day lol , it's like having a whole new car again  
The drive is amazing  i do miss the sudden surge of my old TTRS but this thing just pulls and pulls till the red line and despite its size it does handle very well certainly not as nimble as the TTRS but has the same if not more grin factor 
The new MPSS make the car feel more planted on the road and are a very predictable tyre which helps with the power thats going through them now


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

New wrap


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

New wrap


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

New wrap


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks very nice! Couple of mates have moved onto these, and they make great power!

Seen a few with new engines already, which kind of put me off, well as the cost to sort out. Lichfield seem to know what they are doung with them though 

What was up with your RS? Said you had problems?


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> Looks very nice! Couple of mates have moved onto these, and they make great power!
> 
> Seen a few with new engines already, which kind of put me off, well as the cost to sort out. Lichfield seem to know what they are doung with them though
> 
> What was up with your RS? Said you had problems?


Thanks chris

Yes there has been issues with the gearboxes not heard of engine issues unless you start putting through silly power lol , I took out a litchfield warranty for peace of mind and its the best mod you can get 

To be honest the TTRS was a knightmare I had two replacement gearboxes and two new head gaskets it was running a apr stage 2 so was a little tricky with the warranty  so it kinda took the jam out of my donut and she had to go lol


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Two boxes and HGs? Thats mad. Was that the Stronic box? That would seriously annoy me! 

Not seen many probs with the RS as yet.

Are you planning on going further with the GTR? As far more power to be had! Though to be able to use it everyday, then i think where you are is about right.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Change your first name from Kev to Double7 and you've gift a really cool personal plate with your name on.. :x


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> Two boxes and HGs? Thats mad. Was that the Stronic box? That would seriously annoy me!
> 
> Not seen many probs with the RS as yet.
> 
> Are you planning on going further with the GTR? As far more power to be had! Though to be able to use it everyday, then i think where you are is about right.


Yes it was the s tronic or as I was calling it the shittronic :lol: i have pretty much broken every car I have had so its only a matter of time for this one :lol:

Its only a weekend toy as I spend most of my time in one of the vans lol , I was looking at going for 750bhp but I will need to safe the penny's up as I will need to change the turbos , upgrade the bottom end and the gearbox


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Change your first name from Kev to Double7 and you've gift a really cool personal plate with your name on.. :x


Lol i never thought of that fella


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice Kev, looks a beast


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

DPG said:


> Very nice Kev, looks a beast


Thanks mate


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Seriously mate, looks great.

One flew past me on the A3 last week. Looked good and sounded awesome. 
Bit surprised as I think he was the only one on that stretch that didn't know there was a speed camera in the next half mile. No sign of him after the bend so can only presume he'll be getting a nice letter from those lovely speed awareness people in the near future..

Or maybe he was lucky...


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks cracking I fancy one myself.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Seriously mate, looks great.
> 
> One flew past me on the A3 last week. Looked good and sounded awesome.
> Bit surprised as I think he was the only one on that stretch that didn't know there was a speed camera in the next half mile. No sign of him after the bend so can only presume he'll be getting a nice letter from those lovely speed awareness people in the near future..
> ...


Thanks mate  yes it's very easy to lose your licence in any car but in this its stupid because you don't think your going that quick until you clock the speedo


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

TT20TDI said:


> Looks cracking I fancy one myself.


Thanks fella  you can pick a nice 2009 one for around £34-£36k but I wished I had of got the 59plate one as it has sat nav, the insurance was less than my TTRS which is weird lol, but it's the running costs you got to keep an eye on as nothing is cheap , they need a service every 6 months , tyres every 8-10k , pads , and if you need to replace the discs as they are prone to cracking they are pricy too and thats before you even start modding :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Kev

Is that in the hope the a police don't recognize you :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

jamman said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Is that in the hope the a police don't recognize you :wink:


Lol yes mate and also so I can do a stealth run to the all you can eat :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome car, I've driven a modified one on track and it was great fun


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Awesome car, I've driven a modified one on track and it was great fun


Thanks fella  I will more than likely do a track day once the weather gets a lot better


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Missed this thread Kev , looks awesome and I should think mental in a straight line..


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> Missed this thread Kev , looks awesome and I should think mental in a straight line..


Lol if you flick the toggle switches it won't stay in a straight line


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing cars...

just can't stand to look at them, they don't win any looks competitions thats for sure! :roll: :lol:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Amazing cars...
> 
> just can't stand to look at them, they don't win any looks competitions thats for sure! :roll: :lol:


Lol I know but sometimes the ugly ones are the best rides :roll:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

kevtga said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing cars...
> ...


ahaha yea.... its funny actually i have a gay male friend with one.. and i am the guy with a the fiancé and a TT ... should be other way around cars wise i guess 

He's an Essex boy and yes.. he's planning to take it to the 800BHP area..... i don't know how far he has gotten but it does sound bloody lovely.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Alexjh said:
> ...


Lol yes it should be the other way around ;-)

800bhp is an awesome level but a very pricy one due to the engine, turbo and gearbox upgrades but I am sure it will be worth it


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks great.

I had a MY10 GT-R Premium Edition in White & started down the modification route pretty much straight away & went to about the same power as yours is now. I opted for the SVM 650R package which is basically the same as yours but i opted against downpipes as i liked to track mine & the GTC Titan downpipes would have excluded me from most UK tracks.

They are a fantastic car & although looks are a very personal thing, they strike a far more exciting look than any TT ever could, but the GT-R is in a different league so is to be expected. Interior is a bit of a let down, but to produce such a Performance car at the price point it is, something had to give.

I've found myself the best of both worlds for the time being as got a bit bored of quite how shouty the GT-R is & how much attention it gets.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

W7 PMC said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I had a MY10 GT-R Premium Edition in White & started down the modification route pretty much straight away & went to about the same power as yours is now. I opted for the SVM 650R package which is basically the same as yours but i opted against downpipes as i liked to track mine & the GTC Titan downpipes would have excluded me from most UK tracks.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes the SVM guys now there apples too and really turn out some awesome spec cars  , I agree with the looks as only a mother would love lol , and the interior is not a mark on the audi :-( but I love how it drives and your right about the attention as I daren't leave it anywhere at the moment lol 
I am looking to get the stage 5 which is 750bhp so I am saving the pounds (not pennies) I am a little shocked with the running costs as it puts the TTRS to shame


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kevtga said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great.
> ...


Should that last quote not be the other way round as i thought the TTRS running costs are meant to be very low as although a fast TT, it's not really got any bespoke components & 90% the same as any other MKII TT?


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

W7 PMC said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Yes it was ment to mean the running costs of the GTR are even hire than the TTRS ( my TTRS was a stage 2 and was a knighmare lol)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh love it Godzilla....What a machine....Not keen on the wrap one bit...But geez what a machine.  
I love the 5cld in the RS, one of the best modern engines out there, but the poncy mk2 TT and chassis not much at all. I really hope they put the 5cld T into something worthy of its greatness.. :wink:

Enjoy the beast.. 8)

Damien.


----------

